# Gourmet Restaurant



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi All,

My windowledge is a very popular eatery at the moment for a variety of garden birds. I always put food out during the winter months, but must admit I haven't put much out during summer in the past. This year, I continued to put feed out replacing suet with dried mealworms and fruit along with high quality wild bird seed and additional small seeds for added nutrition. It's gobbled up so quickly that I am having to completely top up 3 or 4 times a day!!

My main customers are the starlings, they are down on the windowledge within 10 seconds of puting the food bowl down...well..you know what they are like...I'm sure their crops are bottomless pits lol!  The air is filled with the sound of noisy chicks and busy parents squabling to get the best nosh. The best thing is, I get a birds eye view of the growing number of fledgeling starlings who are up on the ledge now with wide mouths getting fed by their parents. This morning I was woken up around 5am as breakfast was noisily devoured with much enthusiasm. I just hope I don't get complaints from my neighbours as the noise could wake up the dead!! I do get so much satisfaction though knowing they are getting good fresh food and water when they need it most during this hectic breeding time.

I am also attracting a variety of finches, sparrows, blackbirds, thrushes and not forgeting the 3 regular woodies who are feasting on their own banquet of pigeon goodies and seed spillage from the ledge. Interestingly there are little or no sightings of the common feral pigeon around here appart from my Jax . Perhaps that is a good thing to keep the neighbours happy. My parents have a beautiful garden and are lucky to have a small flock of ferals feeding on a regular basis. Their favourite is 'peg leg' who is missing a foot. She has been visiting for a couple of years now and has brought a few friends along to share the nosh. The largest and most unwelcome visitor is a huge heron who has been plucking the goldfish from the pond. Most of the fish have been growing well over the years and are some size. The fish are valued family pets with names so needless to say we are upset by the loss of the unfortunate ones. The pond has now had to be meshed up for protection. Some of the fish are still scarred and traumatised but hopefully this will be the end of their nightmare. A spectacular photo was taken a few weeks ago of the heron in the garden which I will try and get from my parents for you all to see.

Lindi


----------



## Jiggs (Apr 1, 2005)

Yes, sounds like a good sight, awaiting the photo's eagerly


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Lindi that sounds like a n awsome palce for the birds. To always have good food and fresh water what can they wish more.
That is so nice of you to care for them.
Sorry the heron picked the wrong food but glad you found a solution now.
Would love to see the pic.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Lindi, I sure enjoyed reading your post. Your wild birds sound like they get fed like royalty. Do post some of the pictures of the heron. I think they are beautiful birds but I wouldn't like them eating my fish either.

There was a story floating around a few years ago about a bird, a cardinal, I think, that had lost its mate and would go to a goldfish pond and feed the fish just like it would their baby. I guess its maternal instincts really kicked in.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I agree that your birds are, indeed, getting a feast...the dream of all wild birdies" "dinner is served (along with breakfast and lunch)!"  

I would also like to see the Heron. They are beautiful birds and I hope he was able to find a more acceptable menu elsewhere...


----------

